

Designing a CTA Button That Hits the Sweet Spot - ronsela
http://www.pagewiz.com/blog/landing-pages/designing-cta-button

======
ronsela
How easily can visitors to your landing page find your call-to-action (CTA)
button? If your answer wasn't “How can they miss it?!” – then you may have
some work to do. The formatting of your CTA button is a critical part of
designing a landing page that converts.

